# Fracino Piccino bleeping



## ChrisKnox (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi guys- my Fracino notifies me when the water level is low with that annoying beeping noise. However over the last few weeks it's just been going off even when the water is filled to the max. I've tried moving and pressing down on the fixed water tank (I know that there's a mm size connection or something beneath the tank) which turns off the bleeper, but as soon as I release pressure the bleeper goes off and it obviously cuts the element. I've called Fracino and they said it's definitely the connection. I've opened my machine a few times in the past and there's no scale build up whatsoever- I use Ashbeck and a water filter in the tank.

Anyone got any suggestions, because as it stands I can't use the machine







(. Is there a wire I could disconnect in the back etc? (obvs you'd need to be very careful monitoring the water level etc. as there wouldn't be any warning). Ideally you'd just take the tank out for a look, but no idea how you can take the tank out- looks pretty fixed.

Chris


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Take a look on the Fracino site at the parts diagram, this shows the valve components. Lift out the tank and check the components of the valve for damage / wear.


----------



## GazC (Aug 27, 2014)

Mine was doing this and I got around it be wedging something down the left outside of the water tank - not a tech response but stopped the beeping and allows the machine to be used.


----------



## ChrisKnox (Mar 9, 2018)

Cheers guys. I gave the tank a good clean out- still no idea what Fracino meant when I called saying you could just pull the water tank straight out. No way. You'd sever all the wires/connections that go through the base of the tank into the machine below- unless i'm completely missing something.

Chris


----------



## johnlevon (Mar 13, 2015)

If by "tank" you're really referring to the plastic tank on the left of the machine with the water filter inside, it does pull straight out. Just hold on to the edge of the plastic and lift it straight up. There's no wires connecting it?

When I had the beeping issue, I just need to clean the contacts where the bottom of the tank rests...


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

Yep, the tank pulls out easily.


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

I had this on a fairly regular basis. Turns out there was very slight corrosion on the contacts under the water tank. I removed the tank, polished the contacts with a fibre glass brush and all is well.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

*Turn the machine off and unplug.*

OK ~ take the plastic tube out of the tank and then wiggle and jiggle the plastic tank gently but firmly upwards.

As people have said clean the contacts and the metal buttons on the bottom of the tank.

Replace tank firmly so the valve at the bottom is firmly engaged so the water flows properly.

I find that the little Piccino can make excellent coffee.

Boogie on


----------

